
Show HN: A rap song about squashing bugs in production - stdoutrap
Song URL: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=wyrrPiNI3GI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=wyrrPiNI3GI</a><p>Quick background on the project: I&#x27;m a full time programmer and I love making rap music. I see a lot of humor in the profession&#x2F;industry, and thought it would be fun to combine the two.<p>I&#x27;m always open to feedback on audio quality&#x2F;topic ideas&#x2F;ways to get more exposure&#x2F;etc!
======
sladix
Props man ! Keep up the good work, always a good laugh !

------
paraxisi
Keep it up, these are great!

------
rusinov
This is great, funny, hits right in the spot!

